
Ask HN: Advancements in version control since 2005? - snazz
Both Git and Mercurial were released for the first time in 2005. Since then, have there been any revolutionary new ideas yet to be implemented in those two main revision control tools?
======
lixtra
I think the way github manages pull request was not forethought back then.

